# Frustrated Casspi open to leaving Kings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SACRAMENTO, CA - After missing four out of the last seven games, Sacramento Kings second-year forward Omri Casspi said he is prepared to go to a team that will play him following this season.
> 
> In the Israeli sports website ONE, the 22-year-old Casspi wrote that lack of playing time from Kings head coach Paul Westphal has led him to believe that he's no longer in the team's vision for the future.
> 
> ...


http://www.news10.net/news/article/131993/2/Frustrated-Casspi-open-to-leaving-Kings


----------

